# Gaming-Laptop mit DVD-Laufwerk/-Brenner?



## ich087 (13. Mai 2019)

*Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gaming-Laptop, da mein alter Laptop nun doch schon "ein bisschen" in die Jahre gekommen ist und langsam die ein oder andere Macke aufweist. Bisher verwende ich einen ASUS G71V-Series, der mittlerweile tatsächlich über 10 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, aber grundsätzlich eigentlich noch eine ganz gute Figur für sein Alter macht und ohne nennenswerten Defekt über die Jahre ist (keine Ahnung ob es ein Glücksfall war oder ASUS so hohe Qualität liefert). Allerdings aknn mit der veralteten Hardware eben auch nicht mehr allzuviel anstellen und nun würd ich doch mal langsam wieder ein paar aktuellere Games zocken. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass ich immer noch Windows Vista als Betriebssystem verwende und DIenste wie "STEAM" u.ä. Vista nicht mehr unterstützen.
*
*Wie ist dein Budget?*
- ca. 1000€
*
Kannst du Angebote für Forschung und Lehre wahrnehmen (Schüler / Azubi / Student / Lehrer / Dozent / Professor)?*
- nein
*
Welche Displaygröße bevorzugst du?*
- 17 Zoll
*
Bevorzugst Du ein mattes oder ein spiegelndes Display bzw. möchtest Du das Notebook auch unter freiem Himmel nutzen?*
- Möglichst augenschonend, wird nicht bzw. sehr sehr selten draußen genutzt
*
Wofür soll das Notebook voraussichtlich verwendet werden?*
- Gaming und einfache Bild- und Video-Bearbeitung
*
Willst du mit dem Notebook spielen? Wenn ja, welche Spiele mit welchen Ansprüchen an die Darstellungsqualität?*
- Hauptsächlich fürs Gaming, Ghost Recon Wildlands, X4 Foundations (wenn das nicht zuviel verlangt ist), ArmA 3, Call of Duty Modern Warfare Remastered  <-- derartige Spiele sollten schon flüssig und mit möglichst hoher Qualität laufen
*
Willst du das Notebook häufig mobil nutzen?*
- Nein
*
Welche Ansprüche an die Akkulaufzeit stellst du im Officebetrieb bzw. beim DVD schauen sein?*
- Akkulaufzeit spielt keine Rolle
*
Bist du auf das Notebook angewiesen, d.h. benötigst du zuverlässigen Service (Vor-Ort-Service)?*
- Ich bin nicht drauf angewiesen, aber guter Service wäre nicht verkehrt
*
Welche Anschlüsse benötigst Du?*
- das Übliche, nix außergewöhnlches

*Des weiteren wäre mir eine aktuelle Grafikkarte wichtig, eine GTX 1060 sollte es mindestens, die 1050 sind ja nun schon wieder Auslaufmodelle wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.

16 GB RAM wären ja darüber hinaus auch noch ganz nett, aber ich vermute mal stark, dass ich da ein wenig übers Ziel hinaus schieße, oder? Ich könnte mir aber zur Not auch vorstellen noch ein paar Euro draufzulegen, wenn das für die 16 GB RAM Sinn macht.
*
*Ich habe mich auch schon mal im umgesehen und bin dann bei den ACER "Nitro"- und "Aspire"-Modellen gelandet, allerdings musste ich leider feststellen, dass in diesen beiden Modellreihen keine optischen Laufwerke mehr verbaut werden und ich habe dieses Phänomen jetzt auch bei Gaming-Laptops anderer Hersteller angetroffen. Ist das jetzt der aktuelle Trend, dass in Laptops und insbesondere Gaming-Laptop keine optischen Laufwerke mehr verbaut werden? Was mach ich denn dann mit den Bergen an Games die sich hier noch auf Discs rumtreiben? Ein externes DVD-Laufwerk ist doch eigentlich bei nem Gaming-Laptop auch nur ein schaler Kompromiss, oder?

Ich hab jetzt einfach mal einen Beispiel Laptop herausgesucht, der eigentlich im Großen und Ganzen mein Favorit wäre: **Acer Aspire 5 A517-51G**. Kann man damit was anfangen oder ist das nicht so das Wahre? Gibt es vielleicht ähnliche Modelle von anderen Herstellern mit besserem Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis?

Hab auch im Netz gelesen, dass im Juni/Juli neue ACER-Modelle auf den Markt kommen. Kann das eventuell jemand halbwegs verbindlich bestätigen? Dann würde es ja vielleicht Sinn machen, solange abzuwarten, vorrausgesetzt die Empfehlungen fallen nicht zu Gunsten anderer Hersteller aus...

Ich bin sehr gespannt auf eure Meinungen!!! **

Beste Grüße

ich087
*


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Mai 2019)

Wenn Du den Laptop nicht häufig mobil nutzen willst/musst, warum dann nicht einen normalen PC? Damit könntest Du für die 1000 € wesentlich mehr Leistung bekommen und bei Bedarf aufrüsten.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RichardLancelot (13. Mai 2019)

Eine 1060, 16GB RAM und n' flotter Prozessor wird mit 1000€ tatsächlich knapp  Ich denke mit einem MSI GF72 oder 75 wärst du ganz gut beraten. Die Geräte sind i.d.R. auch gut verarbeitet und nicht übermäßig laut.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2019)

Ich würde die Sache mit dem Laufwerk ganz hinten anstellen, da du damit Deine Auswahl massiv einschränkst. Du kannst Dir ja für die Fälle, in denen du mal eine Disc einlegen willst, ein externes Laufwerk für USB holen, da gibt es um die 20 Euro flache Laufwerke, die du problemlos mit in eine Laptophülle stecken kannst. 


Wenn du den Laptop aber an sich gar nicht mobil nutzen willst, dann wäre ein PC die VIEL bessere Wahl. "Platz" ist auch kein Argument: ein Laptop braucht mind. so viel Platz wie eine Tastatur, nen Monitor kann man zur Not auch an die Wand montieren, und ein PC-Gehäuse kann heutzutage recht klein und trotzdem leise sein - unter oder neben dem Schreibtisch ist doch immer genug Platz dafür. 

Du bekommst nämlich einen PC mit der Leistung eines 1000€-Laptops für eher 550-600€. D.h. selbst falls du noch einen Monitor brauchst, wäre das deutlich günstiger. 



Was die neuen Laptops angeht: Die Nvidia GTX 1650, 1660 und 1660 Ti kommen jetzt nach und nach auch in Laptops, d.h. mehrere Firmen werden in der nahen Zukunft neue Laptops rausbringen, die für um die 1000€ eine Alternative sein könnten. Aber wie gesagt: Laptop, das macht nur Sinn, wenn es echt GAR nicht anders geht...


----------



## ich087 (13. Mai 2019)

Naja, ein PC soll später auch noch folgen, aber momentan bin ich noch zuviel unterwegs. Also ich will den Laptop zwar nicht mobil unterwegs nutzen, aber der Laptop müsste schon hin und wieder mit mir  "mitpendeln" und ab zu möchte ich ihn auch zur LAN-Party tragen ohne Tower,  Monitor und co durchs Dorf schleppen zu müssen, wobei die Thematik eher einer untergeordnete Rolle spielt, so häufig kommt das ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr vor.

Die Modeller von MSI machen tatäschlich einen ganz guten Eindruck, zumindest was die Ausstattung angeht, allerdings fehlen mir da echt die Erfahrungswerte. Bisher kenne ich persönlich niemand der einen MSI im Einsatz hat, deshalb hatte ich mit MSI noch überhaupt keine Berührungspunkte. 
Von daher würde es mich schon interessieren, ob noch jemand gute Erfahrungen mit MSI gemacht hat oder vielleicht doch eher zu einem anderen Modell raten würde.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2019)

ich087 schrieb:


> Naja, ein PC soll später auch noch folgen, aber momentan bin ich noch zuviel unterwegs. Also ich will den Laptop zwar nicht mobil unterwegs nutzen, aber der Laptop müsste schon hin und wieder mit mir  "mitpendeln" und ab zu möchte ich ihn auch zur LAN-Party tragen ohne Tower,  Monitor und co durchs Dorf schleppen zu müssen, wobei die Thematik eher einer untergeordnete Rolle spielt, so häufig kommt das ja mittlerweile auch nicht mehr vor.
> 
> Die Modeller von MSI machen tatäschlich einen ganz guten Eindruck, zumindest was die Ausstattung angeht, allerdings fehlen mir da echt die Erfahrungswerte. Bisher kenne ich persönlich niemand der einen MSI im Einsatz hat, deshalb hatte ich mit MSI noch überhaupt keine Berührungspunkte.
> Von daher würde es mich schon interessieren, ob noch jemand gute Erfahrungen mit MSI gemacht hat oder vielleicht doch eher zu einem anderen Modell raten würde.



Das kann man nicht pauschal sagen. Alle Hersteller haben "billige" Modelle, d.h. für 1000€ ggf. schon eine GTX 1060 und core i5/i7, aber dafür sind Gehäuse und Display eben "Einsteigerklasse". Das ist dann natürlich kein Schrott, denn die Hersteller nutzen für eine Modellreihe immer die gleiche Basis, bei der sie natürlich versuchen, keinen "Murks" zu bauen. Aber wenn man mehr ausgibt bei ansonsten gleichen Eckdaten, dann hat man die bessere Qualität, vlt zB auch eine bessere Kühlung und ein gleichmäßig gutes Display usw

Das gilt aber für Acer, Asus, MSI, Lenovo und Gigabyte im gleichen Maße. Kaputtgehen können die alle, auch die teuren. Ebenso kann es vereinzelt mal "misslungene" Modelle geben, und das dann auch unabhängig vom Preis bei allen Herstellern. 


Ich würde auf jeden Fall auf folgendes achten: Core i5 oder i7, GTX 1060 oder - wenn die rauskommen - GFX 1650 oder 1660, mind 8GB RAM (und wenn "nur" 8, dann schauen, dass der zweite RAM-Slot noch frei ist wg. Nachrüstung auf 16GB ) sowie mind. 240GB als SSD. Auf keinen Fall sollte man noch ein Notebook kaufen, das keine SSD hat. Falls man mehr Platz braucht und das Notebook nur eine SSD, aber keine Festplatte hat, kann man problemlos auch eine externe HDD verwenden bzw. bei vielen Notebooks auch selber irgendwann eine HDD nachrüsten als zweites Speicherlaufwerk. 

Und CD/DVD wie gesagt geht extern auch problemlos.


----------



## ich087 (13. Mai 2019)

@Herbboy: Ok, das ist natürlich ne sehr berechtigte Sichtweise, aus der Perspektive hab ich das so noch gar nicht betrachtet... Hab mal ne blöde Frage: Hat sich da bei GFX ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen und du meintest GTX oder ist GFX nochmal ne andere Baureihe?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Mai 2019)

ich087 schrieb:


> @Herbboy: Ok, das ist natürlich ne sehr berechtigte Sichtweise, aus der Perspektive hab ich das so noch gar nicht betrachtet... Hab mal ne blöde Frage: Hat sich da bei GFX ein Tippfehler eingeschlichen und du meintest GTX oder ist GFX nochmal ne andere Baureihe?


 GTX ist korrekt, GFX war nur ein Tippfehler. Glücklicherweise gibt es klare Modellnummern. Es gibt zB eine GT 1030, aber keine GTX 1030. Und eine GTX 1060, aber keine GT 1060. Wo man nur noch aufpassen muss ist ein "Ti" als Zusatz, das kennzeichnet dann, dass die Karte stärker als die ohne Ti ist.


----------



## Enisra (14. Mai 2019)

naja, wobei man anstatt alles in einem Teil zu verstauen, sollte man nicht vergessen dass es auch Externe Grafikkartengehäuse gibt und man muss auch sagen: viele Rechner haben doch schon inzwischen eh kein Optisches Laufwerk mehr
von daher würde ich eh eher ein externes USB-LW nehmen


----------

